# A Site for us All!!!



## MarcPPhotography (Aug 19, 2010)

Been working on this site for a while now, almost done with it.

Pretty much check it out yourself, directions are very simple.

Add your favorite spots to take photos

http://www.spots2share.com


Any suggestions to add to the site would be awesome too

Promote if you like
Thanks Guys


----------



## Ejazzle (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice site!


----------



## Mustlovedragons (Aug 24, 2010)

Interesting.


----------



## MarcPPhotography (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks guys.  dont forget to show your friends and ppl.  and add spots!


----------

